# Pouring lead for added rudder weight



## richg99 (Jan 8, 2017)

My 13 yr. old grandson got a small sailboat for Christmas. It has a plywood rudder. The rudder works OK but it still wants to float up sometimes.

Today, we got some lead wheel weights and melted them down. We drilled a hole in the rudder; tapered the edges with a chamfer bit; and melted lead.

I did find out that most of the newer weights are NOT all lead. Many wouldn't melt at all with the propane torch that I had. We had enough lead ones to allow us to finish the project, though.

regards, richg99


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice job! When is the sea test?


----------



## richg99 (Jan 9, 2017)

We hit 22 degrees Saturday morning. Cold for Houston TX. 

But, we will be back near 80 degrees by Thursday. My guess is he will be sailing this coming weekend. 

richg99


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 9, 2017)

NICE! i wish i would have thought of that when i was a teen, my now ex-wife had a "sunfish" sailboat where the keel would rise up.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 9, 2017)

Pouring lead into wood could be dangerous. Any moisture content and boom! Liquid lead to the face.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 9, 2017)

Rich - what size of sailboat are you talking about?
a RC model or one that he can actually ride in ?


----------



## richg99 (Jan 9, 2017)

It's 12 feet long. Smaller than a sailfish in width and height.


----------

